# Venison Bologna !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey all, made this a few weeks ago & thought I'd share.  Had some venison in the freezer & thought some Bologna sounded good.  Had a half a package of red barn mix from Owens BBQ, so that was used for this batch.  Some real good seasoning IMO !  Added some 70/30 beef to it as well.  Stuffed in some smaller fibrous casings.  Smoked in the MES with some apple wood in the AMNPS !  Pulled at 155* IT !  Sorry for the lack of pics !  I'd also like to give a shout out to tropics (Richie).  Thank you my friend for the hanger rack, it works perfect !   













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 23, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 23, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 23, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 23, 2017







Thanks for lookin all.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 23, 2017)

Justin, looks like some tasty looking bologna!  Point


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2017)

Those are Just Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job Justin!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish you didn't live so Far Away!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow.    That's awesome.



I am out of his stuff.   I better place a order.   Great seasoning from Owens BBQ.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, looks like some tasty looking bologna!  Point



Thanks CM, appreciate the kind words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Those are Just Beautiful !!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Nice Job Justin!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, these turned out pretty good.  That mix is a tasty one !  Yea ID to PA is a ways away... But ya ever get over this way, you'd be welcome anytime.  Appreciate the point too !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Wow.    That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I am out of his stuff.   I better place a order.   Great seasoning from Owens BBQ.



Thanks Adam, this turned out pretty good.  I hear ya, I'm needing some stuff too... good products.  Appreciate the point too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice job Justin!

Point for some fantastic looking bologna!

Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2017)

Justin that looks great! I am glad you like the rack,how many times did you grind the meat,it looks smooth  Points

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2017)

Now thats what i'm liking.

Nice job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks Tasty Justin! Bet it goes great with a slice of Tillamook cheddar and a dollop of mustard! YUM!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Justin!
> 
> Point for some fantastic looking bologna!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate the kind words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin that looks great! I am glad you like the rack,how many times did you grind the meat,it looks smooth  Points
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Thanks Richie, yes that rack is awesome.  Thank you again for that !   Thumbs Up    

Honestly with the meat, it was already ground just run it thru the kitchen aid !  Appreciate the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 30, 2017)

nepas said:


> Now thats what i'm liking.
> 
> Nice job



Thank you Rick, really appreciate the kind words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Tasty Justin! Bet it goes great with a slice of Tillamook cheddar and a dollop of mustard! YUM!



Thanks Case, that's bout exactly how this has been eaten.  Chased down with a cold one of coarse.  Thumbs Up


----------

